# ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT Chrome + Other Issues



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

So I've looked through the forums and noticed a lot of people had the same issue as me for varying reasons - some solved, most not. My own problem is not only the Chrome's issue with the ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT thing, but also issues connecting with gaming servers and networks.

So far, I've done everything ranging from disabling firewalls, deleting antivirus programs, resetting my DNS stuff, getting new IPs, none of that worked. I've seen something about going into my System32 and fixing my hosts file; but two problems with this have been that I can't seem to open it as administrator for some reason, and it's also stating it's a sample file - otherwise I don't think I even have this file!

If anybody can help me figure this out or provide another alternative that's better than doing a system restore of factory reset, that'd be awesome!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to: Speccy - System Information - Free Download, download and post here.


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

There is a lot of info for different sections on this. Was there something specific you wanted me to post?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I and others need the specifics of your computer to be of more help.


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

Well then, this was the Summary part:

Operating System
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i7 2670QM @ 2.20GHz	55 °C
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM
8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
LENOVO Base Board Product Name (CPU1)	59 °C
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics Family (Lenovo)
1024MB NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M (Lenovo)	48 °C
Storage
758GB TOSHIBA THNSNB064GMCJ (SSD)	46 °C
0B HITACHI HTS547575A9E384 (SATA)	34 °C
Optical Drives
PLDS DVD-RW DS8A8SH
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In elevated command prompt,* etc.* is where you'll find the Host file.


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not finding "elevated command prompt", and not really sure if you mean an actual folder or using a command in the command prompt. Can you be a bit more specific please?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How Do I Open an Elevated Command Prompt?


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

So just run CP as administrator. Okay, I got that. What's next to finding it? Sorry, I'm really not that tech savvy so may need a bit of a walkthrough with this. D:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Scroll down to Windows 7 in this URL: How can I reset the Hosts file back to the default?
To be sure there is a Host file problem after completing the above and still encountering the Time Out, rename the file. If the browser works without it, the Host File is corrupted and we'll have to work on that. Be sure to rename it to the original before proceeding.


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

So I was able to save the Hosts file, and there wasn't anything in it that I needed to edit. Browser still didn't work. I renamed the file and tried again, things still didn't work.

Set the file back to its original name, ready for the next step.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing in it (Hosts) should rule out Malware. I'm moving the thread to Networking Support for more help since I can't see it as a browser issue and a System Restore probably wouldn't make a difference. You sure don't want to do the Factory Reset unless it becomes completely necessary. To make things clearer to them, please post exactly what happens when attempting to connect to a gaming server.


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

Alright. So far, I've had issues signing into a number of my MMO games, or issues downloading content from others. The strange thing is it doesn't happen with EVERY game I have. The same goes for my web browsers as well. Most sites connect fine; but others give me the ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT thing no matter what I've done so far.

Examples of what happens when connecting to a game server:

-Fill out my username and password, click sign in. Get an error about how they can't authenticate servers/accounts.
-Run a search for online content to download (i.e. maps, custom items, etc.). Get an error that the game can't connect to the server to download. This one in particular is what brought me here after chatting with the game's players and developers.

What happens with my browser:
- Most websites work fine, but there's a select few that give me the "This webpage is not available; ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT" problem.

Like I've said in the starter post, I've taken steps on firewall settings, antivirus programs, DNS and IP resets, and now properly editing the Hosts file. Same issue. I unfortunately don't have a System Restore point to push things back to a date where there were no issues, and like Corday said, a Factory Reset is not something I want to do unless this is a completely lost cause. Any ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 


Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CoffeeHare
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-0B-A3-75-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-0B-A3-75-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-0B-A3-75-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5dd6:ea12:8928:f9b5%15(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.12(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 05, 2015 6:07:37 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 05, 2015 7:07:37 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 376759563
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-A5-00-4A-DC-0E-A1-7B-68-93
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : DC-0E-A1-7B-68-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{33D40D42-B98C-47CE-BC81-62D52993F7E4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:b5:5ac:b4a0:7427(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b5:5ac:b4a0:7427%19(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That looks OK . . I assume Clearspot is yours?

I would delete the Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3 and the 
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Probably not related to your issues, but just to clean things up.

Lets see what this shows:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type or Copy and Paste the following and press enter


*echo > 0 & PING 192.168.1.1 >> 0 & PING 46.228.47.115 >> 0 & PING google.com >> 0 & tracert google.com >> 0 & echo [/php] >> 0 & notepad 0*


That can take a few minutes to complete, come back and past the result in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

Clearspot is mine, yes. And here's the paste:

ECHO is on.

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 10ms, Average = 5ms

Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=235ms TTL=53
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=53
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=53
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=195ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 182ms, Maximum = 235ms, Average = 199ms

Pinging google.com [74.125.196.100] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.196.100: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.196.100: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.196.100: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=46
Reply from 74.125.196.100: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 74.125.196.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 71ms

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.196.100]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms clearspot [192.168.1.1] 
2 82 ms 88 ms 84 ms 96-25-160-2.gar.clearwire-wmx.net [96.25.160.2] 
3 81 ms 84 ms 89 ms 75-94-255-161.gar.clearwire-wmx.net [75.94.255.161] 
4 77 ms 84 ms 89 ms 75-94-255-130.gar.clearwire-wmx.net [75.94.255.130] 
5 77 ms 89 ms 89 ms 74.125.48.61 
6 81 ms 90 ms 83 ms 72.14.233.56 
7 64 ms 79 ms 79 ms 66.249.94.20 
8 80 ms 84 ms 84 ms 209.85.143.193 
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 62 ms 74 ms 84 ms yk-in-f100.1e100.net [74.125.196.100] 

Trace complete.
[/php]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets see if the Google servers work any better.

Try changing the DNS servers to Google . . 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using

Try the games for a while and see if the time outs get any better.


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

Nnnope, that didn't work either. I mean I can still get to Google and the sites they suggested checking just fine; but the ones I'm having issues with and my games are still a no go. To be specific, I've been using derelictcomic.com for one such test. Is there any way to check on that site's connection specifically? Maybe whatever's happening there is the same problem with everything else?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I got the same message . . looks like the site is down right now


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

I just checked with a friend to be sure she was getting the same problem too - it's giving her a 404 not found rather than the timeout thing. Is it giving a 404 or an ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT for you too?

I also have the log from the game company I was asking for tech support from that started me looking into all this? Like, they'd told me to check and gather up a log for them, which they determined I had a lot of things getting blocked on. Suggested turning off firewalls, still the same result. I could relay the log from that if it helps any in figuring this out?

EDIT: Found another site that's giving me trouble while friend has none: Nslookup - Common Usage Examples - The Sysadmins


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I get the "page not found" but I am using IE . . Have you tried using IE?


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

I've used IE, Firefox, and Chrome. IE gives a "page can't be displayed", Firefox gives a timed out, Chrome gives an ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT. I've asked my friend again, she says the page is there and she has no issues getting onto it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The first link is still down when I check . . The second one is up.

what antivirus and other reLtime protection is running?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It might be connected to their Privacy Policy. Make sure you allow cookies and don't use other blocking software. I got full use of the site on "Old" Opera.

Privacy Policy

By using our website, you agree to consent to this Privacy Policy. This website may use Cookies, Web Beacons, and/or other similar types of monitoring technologies. A Cookie is a small piece of text that is stored by your web browser, and is often used to store your preferences for a specific website. A Web Beacon is a clear, very tiny image (1x1 pixel), and it helps us and our advertising partners understand how you use our site. We and our advertising partners use both of these technologies to help deliver advertisements about products and services that interest you. These technologies do not store any personal information about you, like your name, phone number, address, or email address. If you would like more information on these technologies, including how to opt out of this, please visit the Network Advertising Initiative


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

So uh...the darnedest thing happened when I sat down today. I booted up my computer and was greeted with Lenovo's OneKey Recovery screen. Thinking this was to find a restore point I didn't know about, I went through it to...start the computer at its initial point. Wiped everything before I realized I'd done it, sadly not everything was backed up first. Oops. ._.

On the bright side, I do think that fixed my problem?

EDIT: Maybe it didn't, but at least at this point I think maybe I can just do previous steps to fix it. Checking that now.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. :sad: Sometimes things happen. :4-surpris


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

I wish I could say it made it better; but seems to have gotten worse. Now I'm having the same issues, but finding myself unable to connect to even fewer places with the same error. Firewall disabled, DNS has been flushed and reset, my Hosts file is fine, nslookup command is getting info from the sites in question just fine...

EDIT: I cross-referenced the same websites among friends again. Places that've been working yesterday for both them and me seem to be having this problem with them as well now. I'm getting this suspicion that someone is slowly trying to break the internet. :neutral:


----------



## Mochacino (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay, so confirmed things. Someone DID break the internet. My ISP has been having a couple difficulties with connectivity issues in the area over the past two weeks, so it's definitely not my laptop or browser. Only solution is for me to wait an unknown amount of time for them to fix it. :C

I dunno if it's my place to say; but if anybody is having similar issues to this, suggestion is to contact your ISP before or after trying all these other fixes. Thanks again for the help, 'Support!


----------

